# Where to go?



## JaynIbiza (Jul 9, 2014)

:wave:

Hi everyone.
My OH and myself have recently left Ibiza after living there for 15 & 14 years respectively. We left with 2 toddlers, 2 dogs and a wish to live a simpler life, over the last few years Ibiza has lost much of its charm for us and has become a very difficult place to live. My partner has visited Portugal lots of times (before we met) and seems to think that we could be very happy there, all the Portuguese people I have ever met have been warm and friendly and having looked at house prices there it is certainly possible for us to afford a nice home. My question to you all is which areas of Portugal would suit a young family best? My OH is self employed and can work wherever he has space and a good internet connection, I would like somewhere that was quiet and had lots of nice countryside around us as I grew up on a farm and would love to have animals. but within reach of a town with schools and small shops. (Then if a bigger city was within 30/40 min drive with nice clothes shopping etc perfect ;-))
If anyone can give me any hints on nice areas I would really appreciate it. We plan on visiting in a week or two to look around a little, have found a nice property in 
Bensafrim, Algarve also one in Torre de Tavares, in the municipality of Mangualde. These names mean nothing to me but maybe some of you may know something about them? 
Thanks for reading and I hope someone can spare the time to offer some advise?
Thanks Jayne x


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. 

With the lifestyle you describe, you'd probably be better off considering the central or northern zones rather than the Algarve. 

(IMO), quintas/vivendas/small farms etc are considerably more plentiful and more reasonably priced in those zones than they are in the Algarve.


----------



## JaynIbiza (Jul 9, 2014)

Hi, Thank you for the advise, are there any towns you think are particularly nice?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

We're equidistant between Figueiro Dos Vinhos & Castenhere Da Pera & whilst FdV has more facilities than CdP, the latter is far prettier but the truth is the central & northern zones has plenty of beautiful towns & villages so it's largely a case of take your pick...... I guess I know the central zone better than the northern zone but I reckon it's the best kept secret in Portugal. 

It's got good roads, magnificent scenery, goodish facilities and very friendly & helpful locals.......... but I should say I have no idea at all about the schools I'm afraid.


----------



## JaynIbiza (Jul 9, 2014)

Thank you, will have a look!


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

I echo TM's opinion about central Portugal. BUT if your children are of school age you really should consider their education first. Local schools are not equipped to teach non Portuguese speaking children and you should not expect to them to be either.


----------



## izian (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi, we've moved to just west of Torres Vedras, near ventosa. Beach is 15 mins away, torres vedras is 15 mins away which has everything you need, and Lisbon is only 30 mins or so - handy for the airport when people visit 
I have 3 children here aged 6, 4 and 1. The older 2 started in the newly built ventosa pre school in March, and neither knew Portuguese. Both are picking it up and the teachers have all been wonderful. My 6 year old starts School there is Sept.
I live in a lovely rural village. People are so friendly, and I've even been given fresh veg from a neighbour on more than one occasion.
I'm happy to meet up with you if you're considering the silver coast. Definitely the best move we've ever made.
Good luck with your decisions.


----------



## JaynIbiza (Jul 9, 2014)

Thank you so much, that would be lovely! My 2 are almost 3 and barely 4 and have both been speaking spanish for a year so I'm sure they will have no problems picking up Portugese too. I will let you know when we have something organised xx


----------



## JaynIbiza (Jul 9, 2014)

Hi thanks for the advise, my children are only just starting school and as they have already experienced living in spain and attending nursery there I'm pretty confident they will be ok with picking up the language.


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

JaynIbiza said:


> Thank you so much, that would be lovely! My 2 are almost 3 and barely 4 and have both been speaking spanish for a year so I'm sure they will have no problems picking up Portugese too. I will let you know when we have something organised xx


I love how children are so resilient and make new friends so easily... My boy went to school in a none English speaking part of Spain at the age of 7. In his first year he was top of the class in ' Spanish'. You'll (they''ll) be fine wherever you hang your hat...


----------

